# treemont hc3000



## countryksgurl (Sep 3, 2015)

I got a treemont wood stove that can be loaded from front or side. It had some bricks inside. I'm trying to figure out the placement or how they go.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  Did some looking around to try and help ... I couldn't find a manual or even replacement fire bricks from parts vendors.  Not a whole lot of past information here either.  Hopefully someone has the stove and/or a manual to give you a hand.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 4, 2015)

You could contact a parts vendor who may have a reference manual.  This one seems to have the most parts available for that particular brand...
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Treemont-Woodstove-Replacement-Parts-s/132.htm


----------



## countryksgurl (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for trying to help. I understand treemont was bought out so I guess I will have to figure out who bought them and get a hold of company directly


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 4, 2015)

One of the old threads that I read mentioned Harman bought them ... not sure if that is accurate.  Keep us posted with what you find ... especially the manual!


----------



## countryksgurl (Sep 26, 2015)

No one can tell me anything about this stove. I emailed Harman and because the stove has been discontinued they don't even have a manual for it.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 26, 2015)

There was someone else looking for a manual for a Treemont ... an insert.  Did you check at the parts store I linked above?  It may be something they have as a reference...


----------

